# ISPConfig - Neue Nutzer können sich selbst Shellzugriffe und Domains geben



## wiseguy (27. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

Das ISPConfig läuft jetzt endlich testweise. Hab alles wie im *Perfect Server Debian Etch* Tutorial beschrieben installiert und anschließend das ISPConfig stable installiert.

Jetzt muss man ja zuerst einen Kunden anlegen um anschließend mit diesem Webseiten anlegen zu können.

So wie ich das verstanden hab, muss also jeder Login einem Kunden zugrunde liegen. Erstes Problem dabei ist: Wenn ich aber nicht will, dass ein User, dem ich eigentlich nur Speicherplatz, Mailaccount, FTP Account usw. geben will auch weitere z.B. Mailaccounts anlegen kann - was muss ich da machen? Das Blöde ist auch noch: Beim Anlegen eines neuen Mailaccounts kann der Kunde Shell Zugriff aktivieren. Das hab ich nicht gefunden zu deaktivieren.

Also mein Problem ist vermutlich recht einfach zu lösen, wenn ich in der richtigen Reihenfolge und mit den richtigen Schritten die Kunden hinzufüge.

Weiß jemand vielleicht, ob es eine Beispiel Schritt für Schritt anleitung gibt, wie man einem normalen Nutzer einen *Mail Account*, einen *FTP Account* und entsprechend Speicherplatz zur Verfügung stellt? UNd der Nutzer anschließend über ISPConfig sich einloggen, seine Statistiken anschauen, per Web auf FTP zugreifen und sich selbst SUB-Domains erstellen kann (keine neuen Domains verknüpfen). Und sonst soll er sich nichts weiter anlegen können.

Also mit Domains meine ich sowas:
nutzer1.meinedomain.de
Nutzer kann nun beliebig *.nutzer1.meinedomain.de erstellen aber z.B. nicht *.meinedomain.de


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2008)

> *Neue Nutzer können sich selbst Shellzugriffe und Domains geben*


Nein, das können sie nicht.

Schau mal auf ISPConfig.de oder .org auf die Seite Dokumentation, da findest Du eine Schritt für Schritt Anbleitung.


----------

